# Bread books



## scribble (Dec 21, 2012)

I am looking for recommendations on a good bread book that has a good begining section that gives you a good knowledge of what to expect and definitions of said info. I am not so much into the history of the author or there travels and exerpts as I can not read a book to save my life.(ADD)  I am more into just getting the ingredients, directions, and rough times to make said item.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I like http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop...companion-10th-anniversary-edition-soft-cover


----------



## colin (Sep 12, 2011)

There's a nice intro here: http://www.thefreshloaf.com/lessons/yourfirstloaf

On books, Jeffrey Hamelman's _Bread_ and Peter Reinhart's _Bread Baker's Apprentice_ are really good contemporary books with extensive beginning sections on process, technique, and ingredients. But possibly more then you want -- you're looking at 50-100 pages of moderately technical reading before getting to specific recipes. I don't know the King Arthur book Pete mentions, but it may be a better bet.

Other ideas:

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/3690/bread-book-again

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/69677/what-are-the-best-books-on-bread-making

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/63785/bread-book-recommentations

Can you say a little more about what kinds of bread you want to make?


----------



## willtherebefood (Aug 10, 2010)

Nick Malgieri's Bread may be what you are looking for. He has some explanation of ingredients and techniques but tries not to overwhelm since he says learning to bake bread should not be like studying for a biochemistry exam. I bought the book recently so I have only tried a few recipes but what I have tried has been very good.


----------



## innovedge (Mar 12, 2013)

There is one: Flour, Water, Salt, Yeast by Ken Forkish


----------

